# Wanted: Best Training Treats



## arsyn

Hi, I'm new to SM, and the Maltese breed all together.

I have an Australian Shepperd, and when he was a puppy, we fed him lots of bigger treats. He didn't feel 'full' very fast, but I am worried that my puppy will become full, and less motivated quickly.

I have been browsing the pet store shelves in search of a small treat, preferably easily chewable, but I am having little luck. 

What do you recommend? The only thing which I have found that comes close to what I am looking for is: "Little Jacs Bil Jac, Small dog training treats" it is in a 4 oz. purple resealable zipper pouch.

Any Help is appreciated!
Thanks
Arsyn


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I know that this seems unusual, but I give Nikki organic "O's," - similar to cheerios, when training. They're small, and she loves them.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

My Fluffs love these.


----------



## MandyMc65

I have several different kinds I use for Jax.

We use Benny Bully's Freeze Dried Liver Chops and they also have Liver Pellets which work fantastic! Here's a link to get some free samples or find a store that carries them near you. They are quite expensive, but work great! They are Jax's favorites.

I also just found the "treat log". It's food, but you take it home, cut it up into small pieces and they also work great! I got the Natural Balance, but I Red Barn makes them too. These are very cost effective! It's about $5 for a pound log and when I cut them up it filled about 4-5 Snack Bags. But be sure to keep it in the fridge after you open it.

Dogitos are great too! You can break them up into small pieces - Again another favorite of Jax's!

We also use Cheerios and occasionally Goldfish Crackers and several other types of treats! I try to mix it up to keep him interested. Also you don't always want to use their favorite treat. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jmm

Natural balance roll cut in tiny pieces


----------



## jen_hedz

I also use the natural balance roll cut into tiny pieces. My fluffs love it so it has worked well for us.


----------



## wooflife

I always used Becker Bites - they are all natural and the dogs love them. You can break them into tiny peices for training. 

Leslie


----------



## junosowner

Juno really likes Zuke's Mini Naturals. They're already pre-cut and everything. 

http://www.zukes.com/woof/mini-naturals.html


----------



## camfan

Ditto to the natural balance roll.

Zukes are a perfect size and are soft. About the size of a pencil eraser. Ollie's former obedience trainer suggests tiny, soft treats that for training so that the dog can basically eat it quickly so that it's not sitting there chomping and getting distracted from whatever training you are doing.

I do think Zukes gave Ollie tear stains, though which he has only had a few times in his life. When I discontinued the Zukes they went away. Could have been a coincidence.


----------



## 2maltese4me

Cold cuts....give tiny pieces, my guys love this best!!! I usually keep turkey and ham on hand for them.


----------



## domino_angel

QUOTE (junosowner @ Sep 8 2008, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632074


> Juno really likes Zuke's Mini Naturals. They're already pre-cut and everything.
> 
> http://www.zukes.com/woof/mini-naturals.html[/B]


You beat me to it. Ditto the Zuke's, Chloe LOVES Loves Loves them! The Salmon ones make her crazy, and she can't concentrate for her training though...the peanut butter ones are just "yummy" enough for her to want to preform without acting like a nut. :wacko1:


----------



## TheButtercup

cheerios. gerber veggie puffs. those are buttercup's favorite to-die-for and will subsequently do-anything-for training treats.


----------



## caveninit

Hi..I have an Aussie too!! 
When it comes to treats, please be very careful not to overfeed your pup. It can happen so easily. The best thing to do is check the calorie content on any treats you give and deduct from their meals portions. I use the Zekes treats and all of my dogs love them. I have also used carrots, cooked but not too soft. I dont like to give grainy foods as treats because of the high carb content. The packaged treats are all pretty high in calories and carbs, but most of the packages do not list the Kcals so it's always important to check the calorie content of whatever treats you are giving on line to determine how much you should deduct from their regular meal. Treats should be given sparingly...many dogs will train without treats and will work for praise too. 
Hope this helps.. 
Janet


----------



## Kutsmail1

I use the plato treats, but cut them up in tiny pieces. They are organic and made in the USA. Zippy has tried the chicken which is certified organic, the duck and salmon (which are both organic). Her fav is the salmon.


----------



## sophie

Mine LOVE Zukes. But, Annie loves them so much she just gets too excited and has a hard time concentrating although she will sit for a second. But, she is always so excited when she senses I have any kind of treats it's hard to teach her anything. Sophie on the other hand goes into a sit as soon as she sees or hears the bag of Zukes or any other kind of treat. But, Sophie is so funny she can be in another room and if I tell Annie to sit Sophie will stop what she is doing and sit. 

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Hands down, Zuke's Mini Naturals for my crew.


----------



## luvmymacy

QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 8 2008, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631824


> Hi, I'm new to SM, and the Maltese breed all together.
> 
> I have an Australian Shepperd, and when he was a puppy, we fed him lots of bigger treats. He didn't feel 'full' very fast, but I am worried that my puppy will become full, and less motivated quickly.
> 
> I have been browsing the pet store shelves in search of a small treat, preferably easily chewable, but I am having little luck.
> 
> What do you recommend? The only thing which I have found that comes close to what I am looking for is: "Little Jacs Bil Jac, Small dog training treats" it is in a 4 oz. purple resealable zipper pouch.
> 
> Any Help is appreciated!
> Thanks
> Arsyn[/B]



Just saw this post and thought I would let you know about my healthy homemade dog treats all natural and organic only the best here is my website www.barksalotdogbakery.com

Thanks,
Belinda, Macy, Jazzy, Sprout & Daisy


----------

